# What Screen Saver Are You Using While Charging?



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

One of the nice features of WebOS was the exhibition mode while charging on your touchstone.
Just wondering what everyone else is running on ANDROID?

I'm using the stock clock but the must be something more interesting out there.


----------



## twsaving (Nov 6, 2011)

no good answer, i believe. i have been looking for a good weather/clock "screen saver" for weeks on touchpad.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Night Clock.

Minimalist red LED style clock, dims/brightens with a tap on the screen. My favorite, use it in my phone as well.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I use kaloer clock on my phone. Really love it.

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.kaloersoftware.kaloerclock


----------



## jangelj (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to revive an older topic, but I am running cm9 and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to turn the backlight off while in the dock and still display kaloer clock (or any other clock/weather app). I can get it pretty dim, but the backlight is still on and pretty noticeable in a dark room. Under cm7 I had some app (cannot remember the name for my life) that displayed time and weather, dimly, with no backlight. When I went to cm9 that app disappeared.
I think under cm7 there was a cyanogenmod settings tab that had control of the backlight...but I cannot find cyanogenmod settings in cm9

All I want is for my TP to be dim and display time/weather automatically when I dock it (with the backlight off)


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, this doesn't answer your question, but I bet it does for others....

I installed this to get rid of the dock: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.megagram.docknoop


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Sorry, this doesn't answer your question, but I bet it does for others....
> 
> I installed this to get rid of the dock: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.megagram.docknoop


Thank you for this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

